# mini diatom filter



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what do you guy think of this as a diatom filter?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Not a diatom filter @ all. I think the pad itself is going to be to pourous to work as the diatmascous earth will flow right through it back into the tank.

Marcus
Http://www.diatomfilters.com


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

It's pretty good as a close equivalent to a diatom filter for polishing the water column, though. No, you can't actually use diatomoeceous earth in it for the ultimate cleaning job, but it does a very good job of polishing the water, from what I've been told. I talked to the LFS about it before I bought my Magnum H.O.T. - they've used them to clean smaller tanks, and said they worked well. They have fairly limited capacity, because of their size, so they can't clear a really gungy tank effectively, but they and their refills are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

I am going to have to disagree in my opinion that they are close. A diatom filter is good for polishing water as well as removing diatom size particles that other filters cannot touch. 
The filter could no way remove the smaller particles nor get rid of greenwater or such like a diatom filter can. The only comparison i see is they are both filters. 
Kinda like comparing a yugo to a viper. Both cars but totally different specs and uses.

A diatom filter can make this









into this


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I've tried these in the past and find them rather inefficient. They clog quickly and reduce the flow from a power-head significantly. Maybe for a quick spot use they may be fine but for any type of long term usage they are rather expensive to maintain, especially considering the limited usage. 

What is useful is the cage, by putting that on a power-head it spreads the surface area water is drawn from and reduces the incidents of livestock becoming livestuck.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

You can buy the cages sep.
I agree these should be used as occasional polishing not a full 24/7 filter as it is a pain to recharge them every week to 2 weeks but are awesome for green water and particles in a tank prior to picture taking to get the sparkling water. 
We are going to be trying a large pol diatmascus earth filter on dons system @ aquatico and see how that works. He has a few hundred tanks linked up to it


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I was think on using it once a week after a water change, and before pictures.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I have one of these running for about 6 months now hooked up to a Fluval 304. The pad is really fine and it is very hard to wash. The water in that tank must be very clean because the fine filter pad doesn't stop the flow for about 2-3 months. Shrimp only tank so no fish food.

--Nikolay


----------

